# Ruby Greens in a community tank



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

So I'm closing I on month two with my new 150g African Cichlid tank and I am quite pleased. I've had some major hiccups in the very beginning but it's definitely easier now that the tank and equipment have fought me some valuable lessons. 
I have 5 Ruby Greens in this tank along with 8 Red Jewels, 4 Mpibwe Frontosa, 5 Red Germans, 5 Chiwindi along with a few others I can't seem to recall and they are doing very well together. 
I guess I must be lucky too as I was told by some folks on the forum that Ruby Greens do best on their own and definetly not with Mbunas and that they would likely never color. Well, I'm very pleased that there are 2 male of the 5 total Ruby Greens that are showing color. My dominant male has the most striking red head and dorsal with green body, the other only is showing lighter red across his topside. But it looks very cool. The dominant one also has these black markings across his eye and head, it almost looks like war paint! Anyway, just wanted to share the update. All fish were introduced to the tank at the same time and they were all 2" or less at the time.

Thanks!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your fish. Issues may arise as your peacocks grow signifigantly larger than the Ruby's. The Ruby's can color down pretty quickly, I would just be aware in case it happens so you know what is going on. I would just enjoy them and not fret abut it, they are one of my favorites.

Good luck...


----------

